# Yippee! Another Amazon Rewards certificate!



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Y'know, nothing brightens my day quite like a $25 reward certificate from my Amazon Visa card.    Just a little reminder that groceries, car insurance, the cable bill, new socks, and all that mundane stuff can eventually translate into Kindle books.  (But don't carry a balance, or the Bad Guys win.)

Actually I think the cash back rate on my Discover card might be a little higher, but then I'd miss the sheer joy of an Amazon certificate showing up in the mailbox unexpectedly!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

That is cool. I have a Discover card and I have earned a few boarders cards (pre kindle) and I love that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, Essensia. I love those certificates. I use my Amazon card for EVERYTHING. In fact, I realized that's why I don't have change for the coinstar machine because I very rarely pay cash these days. But all those charges add up fast (yes, pay the bill in full every month) and those certificates just appear in the mail. It's great.

A word to the wise (learned the hard way): apply them to your Amazon balance immediately. It is very easy for the paper to get misplaced, at least in my household!

L


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a Chase card and always get Borders gift cards as rewards.  I still will.  I still love me my "picture books".  I love my books.  Periodically I do have to purge a few because of space.  That's so hard to do.  For text / reading books, I love Sundog.  I can read and not fill up my shelves.  I'm not as fast a reader or as avid (at least not as yet) as most here so libraries don't work well for me.  I just like to browse on Amazon and at Borders (B&M) and buy what strikes my fancy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I agree, Essensia. I love those certificates. I use my Amazon card for EVERYTHING. In fact, I realized that's why I don't have change for the coinstar machine because I very rarely pay cash these days. But all those charges add up fast (yes, pay the bill in full every month) and those certificates just appear in the mail. It's great.
> 
> A word to the wise (learned the hard way): apply them to your Amazon balance immediately. It is very easy for the paper to get misplaced, at least in my household!
> 
> L


My amazon rewards are already set up to apply to the balance. Hubby has all rewards cards set up that way!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> My amazon rewards are already set up to apply to the balance. Hubby has all rewards cards set up that way!


You mean you don't have to go to Amazon and enter then number when the certificate comes in the mail? Amazon does it automatically? I didn't know you could do that. Can you explain how?

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> My amazon rewards are already set up to apply to the balance. Hubby has all rewards cards set up that way!


Is there a way to change it so you don't get the certificate in the mail? I haven't found it yet and would love to have it be more automatic (so I don't run the risk of losing the certificates).

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I know; doesn't it feel great?  I've gotten several now...Keep 'em coming.  I charge everything and put the money aside for when the bill comes in...like money in the bank; with the interest being my Rewards Gift Card...$25. a pop--I'll take it!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You mean you don't have to go to Amazon and enter then number when the certificate comes in the mail? Amazon does it automatically? I didn't know you could do that. Can you explain how?
> 
> Ann


I have no idea... Larry handles it. All I know is that every month there is a credit applied to my card.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I do not have an actual credit card but... hmm, Amazon rewards? May have to get finally decide to have a credit cards


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> I do not have an actual credit card but... hmm, Amazon rewards? May have to get finally decide to have a credit cards


Usually they have a promotion that gives you $30 off the first time you use the card, which is also nice. I find the rewards add up fast, but like I said, I use my card for everything but pay the bill in full every month. That's key.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

They are running the $30 promo now. Got the banner at the top of my shopping cart. So tempted, but BJ would kill me. 

No darling, I was good and did not do it.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> My amazon rewards are already set up to apply to the balance. Hubby has all rewards cards set up that way!


I'll have to look into that, too. Like Leslie, I always apply the certificate immediately because I just know I'll lose track of the piece of paper.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have no idea... Larry handles it. All I know is that every month there is a credit applied to my card.


It sounds like the rewards show up as a credit on your Visa statement rather than being applied directly to Amazon as a gift card. Does that sound right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> It sounds like the rewards show up as a credit on your Visa statement rather than being applied directly to Amazon as a gift card. Does that sound right?


Well, if that's the way it works I don't want that. I want it to go to buy BOOKS, not pay for all the stuff I bought so I could get points so I could buy books. . . . .But if I could get it to where I didn't have to worry about losing the certificates before I could post it to my Amazon account that would be great!

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the Rewards Partners for *Discover* is Amazon.com MP3. For $20 in cash back, you can get $25 to apply towards MP3s only. I've been picking these up for a few months now.

*Amazon MP3 ™*


> Amazon MP3 offers millions of songs from your favorite artists - all in MP3 format so you can play them in any music program and on any MP3 device, including the iPod™.
> 
> About Amazon.com's Digital Music Library
> 
> ...


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't understand how you are getting the gift cards "automatically" in the mail? I had to go to my account and select the cards to "purchase" with my available points. If there's a way that I can just get Chase to mail me a gift card whenever I have enough points, I'd love to know how!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I don't understand how you are getting the gift cards "automatically" in the mail? I had to go to my account and select the cards to "purchase" with my available points. If there's a way that I can just get Chase to mail me a gift card whenever I have enough points, I'd love to know how!


With the Amazon Visa card, one of the benefits is that when you spend $X you receive a gift certificate for $25 in the mail. Most months I receive one. Sometimes I receive two. You have to apply the code number to your account to get the credit.

I think they send them in the mail to just make it one extra step...and hope people don't take advantage of it. Or lose their certificates. I have been all over the website (Amazon and Chase) and have never found a way to get the certificate "automatically" applied to my account. But after almost losing two certs a few months ago (I found them) you can be sure I put those numbers on my account the minute I open the envelope.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Y'all got me curious so I went to check my Chase rewards program.. I have almost enough points for 2 $25.00 gift cards...I should have enough by this time next week!  I have a lot of books I have been wanting but have been putting off.

I haven't checked yet but I am sure it's easy to switch the payment method from my CC to the GC.  I am so excited!


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> One of the Rewards Partners for Discover is Amazon.com MP3. For $20 in cash back, you can get $25 to apply towards MP3s only.


Ooh, good find, Pidgeon. Thanks for mentioning this.

This weekend I think I'll sort through the various points and rewards programs and partners on my different cards. The only one I've really paid attention to is the Amazon Visa, and that's only because the certificates started coming. I signed up just to get the initial $30 discount and didn't notice the rewards plan. Maybe I should start drinking coffee again and wake up a little.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Y'know, nothing brightens my day quite like a $25 reward certificate from my Amazon Visa card.  Just a little reminder that groceries, car insurance, the cable bill, new socks, and all that mundane stuff can eventually translate into Kindle books. (But don't carry a balance, or the Bad Guys win.)
> 
> Actually I think the cash back rate on my Discover card might be a little higher, but then I'd miss the sheer joy of an Amazon certificate showing up in the mailbox unexpectedly!


I was going to use mine to buy books, but then realized if I paid for books with the gift certificate, I wasn't earning points for buying them on the Amazon Visa. So I got a $50 check instead. Maybe I'm thinking bass-ackwards (it's been known to happen) but it made sense to me at the time!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In my weird economic thinking...I keep all the GCs for buying Kindle books. I actually pay for other stuff at Amazon and like I said, use the card all the time for everything else, so the rewards add up. But all my Kindle books are "free." I paid for a few books at the beginning til I figured out this plan, but now my goal is to just use the GC money for books.

L


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> I was going to use mine to buy books, but then realized if I paid for books with the gift certificate, I wasn't earning points for buying them on the Amazon Visa. So I got a $50 check instead.


That certainly does make sense, Meemo! Fifty dollars in Amazon purchases = 150 points.

Unfortunately my mind works in mysterious ways. If I took the cash instead of the certificate, I wouldn't have the "excuse" to buy more Kindle books. I'd feel like I should save it or use it to, umm, pay the Amazon Visa bill.

Yeah, I know I'm only fooling myself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Way back when, I started a thread on the Amazon board called VooDoo economics, discussing the use of Coinstar machines and Visa GCs to buy Kindle books. It's nice to know there are a lot of like minded economic thinkers out there in Kindleland.  

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Just remembered this morning that my Chase card has a rewards program. I had forgotten, because I thought I would never use it. Got curious and went to check.......Amazon Gift Certificate is an option, and I had enough points for a $50 certificate. It is on its way.........YAY me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Go LR! You an I are in the same boat..I've used my points in the past to get cash and then used it to make extra payments on the CC but I like this better.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I detest, detest credit cards... but you guys have me seriously considering getting this card.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I have pretty good credit so my interest rate on my Chase card is pretty low for a credit card.  My Credit Union can beat it but they can't give me the credit line Chase does.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I just don't like buying on credit! But I suppose if I paid the balance in full each month... wouldn't be too bad.

I have always been extremely happy to not have a credit card... but hmm, the rewards do sound nice!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

TM said:


> I just don't like buying on credit! But I suppose if I paid the balance in full each month... wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> I have always been extremely happy to not have a credit card... but hmm, the rewards do sound nice!


I think if you pay for your purchases within 20 days, there's no interest. Most cards charge you from the day of purchase. You might want to check that out.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I think if you pay for your purchases within 20 days, there's no interest. Most cards charge you from the day of purchase. You might want to check that out.


You only get charged from the day of purchase if you do not pay the card off by the due date every month. Otherwise there is a grace period on all purchases.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Pidgeon is correct.  If you pay the statement balance in full every month by the due date, you will never pay interest.  Anything that you charge after the date of the statement is interest-free until the next month's due date.

There's no fee for the card, you get rewards for buying things you'd normally buy anyway, and you're never be charged interest if you pay the statement balance in full every month.

Credit cards are your friends...as long as you remember that the credit card companies are counting on the fact that you'll make a late payment at some point or give into the temptation to buy something with the card that you can't afford to buy with cash.  That's when the trouble starts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

> That's when the trouble starts


<----

I had an emergency right at the beginning of summer. My heat pump died and I needed a new one. Summer here with out AC is not a doable thing...not for me anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

One of my other credit cards occasionally sends low interest rate "checks" for a limited time. These are what I use for those kind of emergencies. Then I am obsessive about making sure the balance is paid off before the interest rate goes up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Pidgeon is correct. If you pay the statement balance in full every month by the due date, you will never pay interest. Anything that you charge after the date of the statement is interest-free until the next month's due date.
> 
> There's no fee for the card, you get rewards for buying things you'd normally buy anyway, and you're never be charged interest if you pay the statement balance in full every month.


Are you talking about the Amazon Visa? Because my experience with most credit cards is that they charge you interest from the get-go ... except for the Amazon Visa.



> Credit cards are your friends...as long as you remember that the credit card companies are counting on the fact that you'll make a late payment at some point or give into the temptation to buy something with the card that you can't afford to buy with cash. That's when the trouble starts.


I used to do credit card collections. I was very successful at it because I explained to people how the credit cards work and how they can avoid trouble. I know just how sneaky credit card companies can be.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Are you talking about the Amazon Visa? Because my experience with most credit cards is that they charge you interest from the get-go ... except for the Amazon Visa.


This is untrue. If you pay off your balance EVERY MONTH BY THE DUE DATE you will not be charged interest. Ever.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We pay off our credit cards every month and pay no interest at all. Larry and I each have our own seperate cards/accounts. ALL of our different accounts have rewards. I have my Amazon visa which is only used for Amazon purchases and my Starbucks visa which I use for groceries and just about everything else. The Starbucks visa is the only one that I get to apply my rewards to a "Starbucks" card for coffee purchases. All other rewards he has set up as cash back. He is "thinking" about letting me have the Amazon rewards as CG for my books. If not, I still have my Coinstar!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

All of my credit cards have some form of "grace" period of somewhere between 20 and 30 days from purchase of no interest. This is why I only use my higher interest rate cards for purchases I plan on paying off with the next statement. The only exception is when I get a special deal by using a check with lower interest and a longer period to pay it off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

I had(notice *had*) a Bank of America Visa for emergencies. My sister had just such an emergency a couple of months ago so I let her and the BiL use it.

After the dust settled and the all clear was sounded, they paid me off in full and I immediately paid off the card. I did this on line with them being allowed to debit my checking account where the money is.

After it was all done, I checked again, and the bill was paid off in full 7 days before the due date, last month.

Yesterday I get an email from them. "New bill ready for December". I go check it and they want $14.33! I called them last night and asked the CS rep what was up with that? I paid off the amount before it was due. There should be no extra charge.

She said that since I paid off the card with out calling to confirm the actual amount due, they charged me the $14.33. "You are charging me for paying off my balance on time?!"

something like that but I'll take care of the charge.

Good while your at it close my account before you decide to charge me for not using it. Your rate(15.9%) is way too high, my other card (chase visa) is much lower (10.9%) and automatically gives me rewards points.(BOA didn't)

got the scissors..snip snip snip!

I think I'll look into the Amazon visa or my CU visa. I am poor but I have a very good CR. A dangerous combo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One does need to read CC agreements carefully. And in the current climate they're shortening grace periods and raising fees. But if you're generally a good customer. . .use card routinely and pay on time. . .they'll _usually _work with you.

Do pay attention to the checks they send for you to use to draw on your credit. Those begin accruing interest IMMEDIATELY, so be aware. Also, if you have charges at a LOW interest rate and other charges at a HIGHER interest rate, be aware that they almost always post payments in the way least advantageous to you. So if you don't plan on paying off each month be very aware.

I once had a Discover card that, for a variety of reasons, we decided to just pay the minimum one month so as to have ready cash available -- we were moving or something and new we'd need money for security deposits and such. The minimum payment was something like $15. The next month the bill showed the $15 credit and a $17 additional billing in finance charges (no additional purchases). Last time we played that game! Paid the card off immediately and canceled it.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> Are you talking about the Amazon Visa? Because my experience with most credit cards is that they charge you interest from the get-go ... except for the Amazon Visa.


Gertie, yes, I was just talking about the Amazon Visa, but I do have other cards with the same policy. I agree that you have to be very careful and read the agreements very carefully.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

As i was looking at the Amazon Visa, i noticed it was by Chase and that's who my current card is from.  i wonder if they will let me convert my current card to an Amazon card?  It used to be a yahoo card.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> ... and those certificates just appear in the mail.


You do have to call/browse to Chase/Amazon to get the certificates coming, don't you? You make it sound like that can be made automatic.



Meemo said:


> I was going to use mine to buy books, but then realized if I paid for books with the gift certificate, I wasn't earning points for buying them on the Amazon Visa. So I got a $50 check instead. Maybe I'm thinking bass-ackwards (it's been known to happen) but it made sense to me at the time!


YES, my reason for searching for this post. Some posts here make it sound like poster used GCs earned with Amazon CC to pay for new Kindle. I think, this is costing you points! At least, 1077 points, if you paid for K2 completely with GCs.

5000 points gets you:

$50 Amazon Gift Card (apply to account) or $50 check (into bank to pay CC)

then purchase $50 worth stuff from Amazon gets you:

0 points 150 points

Looks like a no brainer to me (And as you know, I have no brains)

Preemptive stuff:

Of course, we all pay off our total credit card balance every month.

If you got your GCs some other way, not an issue. But maybe you should ask for Clothes - Grocery - Electronic card next time; lose only one point rather than three. But not Gas card!! Lose two points.

Yes, same logic applies to Coin Star, as long as your bank doesn't charge for counting coins and you deposit the $$$ instead of going around the corner to the liquor store and buying a bottle of Crown Royal.

Rebuttals.....


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I used my Amazon card to purchase all of my Christmas gifts, and then used it for a new HD TV and blu-ray player.  I had the funds in my savings account, and paid off the card - and those $25 certificates just kept on coming!  I love it.  

My husband used it to buy some computer parts - that we also got rebates for - so we felt like we were really doing well -- we're just trying to do our part to stimulate the economy!


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I am SOOO nervous because I am waiting for my Amazon Visa card's billing cycle to end on Friday, then mail the certificates which could take another week, before buying my kindle 2. My concern is that it will sell out. But there was an interview where Bezos said he was "determined" to keep it in stock. I will feel so foolish if it sells out. I have $100 in gc now, and hope to get at least $50 more (they have a promotion where you get extra points for utilities this month - and my propane is on my card).

On Friday or Saturday I should at least know how much $ is on the way, so if it's only $25, I can order the kindle with my $100 in gc, and wait to order the cover til I get the new gc...

Cathy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to request the gift cards, I can't see anywhere where it would be automatic. I have my second 25$ one coming, first one was by buying K1 as it was 6 times 90 days promo. I am about to run out of the 90 day double point timeframe, might be out of it already. 

I am collecting Gift cards too, I make GC on survey sites too and cash into paypal from same site. I let it sit in paypal until I have enough to buy K2.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm considering an amazon visa card for my first credit card....how does the point system work for this card?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

3 points for every dollar spend on Amazon.com
2 points for gas, dining, drugstore
1 point for every dollar everything else

The first 90 days you get double points for everything, so 6 for every dollar amazon.com etc. 

I had some sort of additional bonus points in my last statement but no clue why. I don't have any utilities on it and it was in addition to the double points for being in the 90 day window. Not complaining  

You have to wait until your statement to see how many points you got. 

I should have added you need 2500 points for a 25$ amazon GC or 5000 for a 50$ cash check. Lots of other stuff to get too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

cool 2 points for gas....that's one of the main uses my family uses the CC for (so we don't have to carry cash). not to mention we are using amazon more and more as time passes. I think i'm going the an amazon CC.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

I didn't know about the 2 for gas, drugstore, dining. I only knew about the 1 and 3 (so basically, 1% back on most purchases, 3% back on Amazon purchases). This month, supposedly, they are offering 10 points per dollar spent on utilities! But they also said may have to wait 6 to 8 weeks after the charge to get the points, so I don't know when i'll get them...

I heard some people say they get a check, or have to ask for the gc, but I just get them automatically in the mail. Last month, it was a week or two after the monthly closing date.

Cathy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not everybody gets the same rewards. I was not receiving the 2pt rewards, so I contacted them and asked why not. They told me that each cardmember is offered different rewards. I asked them to set me up for the 2pt rewards, and they gave me a hard time before doing so. Then they felt the need to send me new cards.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had no idea, I thought they were all the same. I got mine through the Amazon link to get the 30$ off and it stated the points clearly there. I haven't gotten any offers about bonus points for utilities though. 

I don't really see how I could double check to make sure I get 2 points for gas as it isn't itemized. It just lists how many points I got on the statement during that statement and the bonus points for the 90 day promo are listed as such, bonus points. But no way to really check how many points I get for what purchase.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just looking at my first statement online earlier today and my points are itemized by category; it doesn't show "3, 2, 1" but it had them as categories, "Amazon, something, and other". I forget what the "something" category was called, but that was the 2 point category which I knew was gas because I only had one gas entry on it (only had the card a couple of weeks), and the 1 point category was called "other".


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have amazon purchases and then all other purchases. I hadn't had any gas on that statement, this one will so I should get another line for the 2 point purchases. For some reason I got 500 bonus points, they called them promotional points  and I cant see what it was for. That was on my last statement. Not complaining, just curious lol. 

Here is the listing. The bonus points are for the double points within the first 90 days, no clue what the promo reward is


Previous points balance  2,470  
Points earned on Amazon.com purchases 126  
Points earned on all other purchases 125  
Bonus points earned on Amazon.com purchases 126  
Bonus points earned on other purchases 127  

Promotional rewards 500  

2,470 points to expire on statement in December, 2012


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I have no idea how the rewards for the Amazon card. I have a Capital One Mastercard and I get 1% Cash Back. (Either a credit applied to my bills or a check written to me). I wish there was a 2% cash back!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a Capital One too, for 4750 points I got a 10$ Amazon GC. That is way more points required than my Amazon visa. At least that is the reward program that is on my Capital card.


----------



## stu11926 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmm...can you check your account and make payments online?  I do a LOT of traveling, and I could really rack up some major points with all my hotel bills (all reimbursed by my company!)  As it is, I already have one $100 gift card on the way from redeemed hotel points, and enough points for another $100 card by the end of this week.  I'm saving for an HD video camera and hopefully not having to pay anything out of pocket for it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my Amazon visa several years ago. . . I'm not sure how fast I earn gift certificates. . . every 2500 points and I think I get extra points for buying at Amazon.  But my GC's do come automatically. . .just got one today, in fact and have to apply it to my account. . . .hey, I can go buy more books!  Woo hoo!

Ann


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

stu11926 said:


> Hmmm...can you check your account and make payments online? I do a LOT of traveling, and I could really rack up some major points with all my hotel bills (all reimbursed by my company!) As it is, I already have one $100 gift card on the way from redeemed hotel points, and enough points for another $100 card by the end of this week. I'm saving for an HD video camera and hopefully not having to pay anything out of pocket for it!


On the Amazon Chase card? Yep - and you can redeem your points online as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a regular Chase Rewards card. I am able to get point promos by going through their portal to shop online. Over Christmas, one promo was 9 pts. for every dollar spent at Target.com. I racked up quite a few points shopping for my house. After my points accumulate, I am allow to choose my form of reward. Once I discovered that I could use them for Amazon GC, that is what I have opted for. But, I have to manually "spend" my points to "buy" the reward. I think the point cost is something like 3000 pts. for a $25 gc and 5000 pts. for a $50 gc.

I posted the URL for their portal and Leslie was going to check it out. Not sure if she was able to get it to work for her.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kind said:



> I have no idea how the rewards for the Amazon card. I have a Capital One Mastercard and I get 1% Cash Back. (Either a credit applied to my bills or a check written to me). I wish there was a 2% cash back!


One good thing about the Capital One card, though -- if you travel outside of the US, they don't charge a transaction fee for converting your purchases to dollars. Most cards charge 3% which on a two or three week trip can add up. Last time I checked (last Septemeber), Capital One was the only major credit card that didn't have a fee. I have a Capital One card which I use only when I travel.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stu11926 said:


> *Hmmm...can you check your account and make payments online?* I do a LOT of traveling, and I could really rack up some major points with all my hotel bills (all reimbursed by my company!) As it is, I already have one $100 gift card on the way from redeemed hotel points, and enough points for another $100 card by the end of this week. I'm saving for an HD video camera and hopefully not having to pay anything out of pocket for it!


Absolutely.

I use my Amazon card for *everything* and get $25-$50 in certificates every month.

I switched over the cable TV in January to take advantage of the 10x promotion for utilities and regularly occurring bills. I'll be curious to see how that shows up on my account in terms of rewards.

L


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I am sooo lucky.  I use the Chase Amazon card for personal and family purchases, so I get those nice little Amazon GCs in the mail.  My BofA business credit card uses the WorldPoints system, which offers Amazon gift cards among the rewards.  I use my business card for almost all of my business purchases, including big shipments of steel and aluminum and such, so the points really add up. (I pay the full balance every month; it is so much easier than mailing checks to multiple suppliers, even though I could use Net 30.) My husband doesn't like to carry change, and he tosses it into a pitcher in his closet. I told him I would start raiding that to get Amazon GCs from Coinstar.

Between Chase, WorldPoints, and CoinStar, I shouldn't have to pay $$ for Kindle books...  assuming the Post Office ever gets around to delivering my K2.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have amazon purchases and then all other purchases. I hadn't had any gas on that statement, this one will so I should get another line for the 2 point purchases. For some reason I got 500 bonus points, they called them promotional points and I cant see what it was for. That was on my last statement. Not complaining, just curious lol.
> 
> Here is the listing. The bonus points are for the double points within the first 90 days, no clue what the promo reward is
> 
> ...


Mine shows:

Points earned on Amazon purchases 600
Points earned on everyday purchases 47 
Points earned on all other purchases 249 
Bonus points earned on Amazon.com purchases 600 
Bonus points earned on everyday purchases 47 
Bonus points earned on other purchases 249

(Didn't have much charging in that 2-week period since I got the card and the first closing date...)

So the 2-point category, for "every eligible dollar spent on gas, dining, office supply and drugstore purchases," is called "everyday purchases".

Alas, with the short period and lower-than-usual purchases in that period, even with the bonus points I didn't quite get enough for a GC.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay! I just read my statement online and I'm getting another $100 in gc from my Amazon Visa. Now I just have to wait until I get them in the mail - will probably take a week or so... please, please, kindle, don't go out of stock before I get them!! I am proud of myself for waiting, but it's not easy!

Cathy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am getting my first $50 gc from my Amazon Visa. So exciting!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Still working on getting my reward points up to 5000 to get the $50 Amazon GC. That is what sucks about having the regular Chase Rewards card. It is 3000 pts. for $25, so I have to wait a little longer to build it up.

But, I went today and bought Prom dresses for my twins. That will help.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So sad....

This thread got me all excited for the company that keeps track of my debit card Visa points: scorecardrewards.com.  I hustled on over there to see if Amazon gift certificates are an option....

Sadly, they are not.....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Easy fix, change companies.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow congrats everyone. I am short 200 points for a 25$ GC.  . Now that my double promo is over, it will take me a lot longer to get to the 2500 points. I don't spend a lot of money, I don't have a lot to spend that is  .


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, change cards now!!!!  Don't waste that $500 in purchasing for the same reward.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- so I have discovered that at my scorecardrewards.com I can get a TON of $25 iTunes cards.  I then googled gift card exchange and there is a TON of places you can swap gift cards.  Have any of you out there successfully done this?  Any suggestions on a site or a strategy?  I just can't stand that I would be throwing 12,568 points away.....


----------

